# My NMZ



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

nice ride!

got a close up of the tiller extension?


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hows this?

Original extension was the helmsmate telescopic.

*** The trick is to fill all spaces in the PVC connections with 5 minute epoxy. This stiffens up the whole thing!****


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

one of the nicest nmz I have ever seen and ridden with the previous owner 

that nmz has it all 

like the additions you added


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

Great looking ride! Are you using a Lowrance I-Finder? I've been eyeballing those. Do you like?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

You have a nice rig. I was studying yout tiller handle. How much does it flex?

Joe


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Joe,
 It doesn't flex much! I used on my last skiff and it was a 40hp tiller .
The trick is to fill all the spaces in the PVC connections with Epoxy. Just the 5 min Walmart stuff works fine. The best part is I can adjust the length depending on where I need my body weight in the boat.
 Wes

Also I just added a picture of the deck hatch I put on the back deck to access the bilge area.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks. I have been looking for a better extension handle. I will try your modifications.

Joe


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Biscaynenate,
I love the Lowrance Ifind. I have the H2O color with the Nuticpath chip from lowrance. I fish the north end of the Mosquito Lagoon alot and I am suprised how accurate the maps are. I would highly recommend that unit.
Wes


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I have the lowrance Ifinder h2oC and i love it, i just wish i would have taken better care of it because its all strached up now.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

I like what u have done with the boat Wes.  I will say it again that is one of the nicest NMZ out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

ShinerKiller,When you pickin up ur new Classic?


----------



## longcast (Jan 4, 2007)

man your boat trims out nicely.

do you have tabs or is that just from the wieght up front


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

1st week of March


----------



## gallop (Jan 18, 2007)

I am going to try that design for my tiller extension as well. Looks great.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I worked to distribute the weight as evenly as possible. That trims it out good for 2 people, When I go solo I use the super long extension and stand right behind the middle seat.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Also, the best part of all is that it only takes 15 minutes to remove the motor, TM, and Battery. then it's off to the NMZ for the big boys.


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice boat. I really like what you have done to her. I had this boat built for me....she was my first gheenoe. I have watched her evolve through owners; its pretty cool to see what has been added, removed, etc. I notice my blue storage bag has stayed w/ every owner! Again, nice boat!!!!


-HH


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

To be honest i thought the blue bag was not going to last very long on the skiff , but I find it one of the most useful things on the entire boat ;D.

I will have one on the next boat too!


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

It aint pretty (blue bag) but its damn useful


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't see the pictures they have red xs over them


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I can't see the pictures they have red xs over them


The thread is from 07 could be why.


----------

